# Τρία γλωσσικά φαινόμενα (καθώς διοργανώνεται ένα νέο σεμινάριο)



## nickel (Oct 31, 2008)

Με τρία διαφορετικά γλωσσικά φαινόμενα - προβλήματα - δαιμόνια καταπιάνεται το σημερινό Ιντερμέδιο, η στήλη του Ανδρέα Παππά στην Ελευθεροτυπία. Το αντιγράφω ολόκληρο εδώ (και ζητώ συγγνώμη) γιατί πιστεύω ότι και τα τρία αξίζουν κάποιο σχολιασμό.

(Τα κενά γύρω από τις παύλες στην πρώτη γραμμή είναι αντικανονικά, αλλά τα προσθέτω επειδή στο πρόγραμμα έχει μπει ένας περιορισμός και απεχθάνεται τις μεγάλες λέξεις, χωρίς κενά διαστήματα. Για τον ίδιο λόγο προσθέτω κενά πριν και μετά τις πλάγιες /.
Αν υπάρχει κάτι περίεργο στον τίτλο, είναι που επιχείρησα να φιλοξενήσω εκεί και τα τρία φαινόμενα — ανεπιτυχώς.
Και πολύ με ταλαιπωρούν οι εφημερίδες. Κάθε φορά που αντιγράφω κάτι, πρέπει να προσθέτω τόνους στα τονούμενα αρχικά κεφαλαία. Βρε κακό που μας βρήκε...)

*Διοργανώνοντας επεισόδια*

«Περί γλώσσας και άλλων δαιμονίων» λεγόταν το σεμινάριο που είχα αναλάβει πέρυσι στο ΕΚΕΒΙ, μαζί με την καλή συνάδελφο (όπως λένε και στην τηλεόραση) Ελένη Κεχαγιόγλου, και το οποίο εφέτος θα το επαναλάβω, κάπως διαφορετικό και μόνος, στο Ευρωπαϊκό Κέντρο Μετάφρασης, πιο γνωστό ως ΕΚΕΜΕΛ.

Αναδιφώντας, λοιπόν, τα χαρτιά μου με αφορμή την επιλογή των θεμάτων που σκοπεύω να θίξω στο σεμινάριο, θυμήθηκα ορισμένα φαινόμενα που συνδέονται με την καθημερινή, γραπτή και προφορική, χρήση της γλώσσας. Μερικά από αυτά με έχουν απασχολήσει και κατά το παρελθόν, ως δάσκαλο και ως γραφιά, ενώ άλλα είναι μάλλον «φρέσκα κουλούρια».

Μία από αυτές τις διαπιστώσεις/επισημάνσεις είναι η χρήση της ενεργητικής φωνής ενός ρήματος αντί της (πιο σωστής) μέσης/παθητικής. Έτσι, στο πλοίο με το οποίο επέστρεφα από τις διακοπές, διαβάζοντας ένα αστυνομικό του Γιάννη Μαρή, είδα ότι γράφει «ξαπλώθηκε στον καναπέ», και όχι, όπως συνήθως λέγεται και γράφεται, «ξάπλωσε στον καναπέ». Στην αρχή με ξένισε η διατύπωση, αλλά σταδιακά όχι μόνο τη συνήθισα, αλλά και σκέφτηκα πως, τελικά, είναι ίσως πιο σωστή («ξάπλωσε την αρίδα του», αλλά «ξαπλώθηκε στον καναπέ»). Πρόκειται, λίγο-πολύ, για κάτι αντίστοιχο με την τάση (που τείνει να κυριαρχήσει) να λέμε και να γράφουμε «το έργο ανεβαίνει / θα ανεβεί / ανέβηκε», αντί για το πιο σωστό ανεβάζεται / θα ανεβαστεί / ανεβάστηκε (μιας και το έργο δεν παίρνει φόρα και ανεβαίνει μόνο του στη σκηνή).

Ένα άλλο φαινόμενο με δύο διαφορετικές, όσο και αντιθετικές, όψεις είναι η χρήση ή μη του άρθρου, η λεγόμενη «αρθρίτιδα της γλώσσας». Από τη μια, λοιπόν, έχουμε την τάση να απαλείφεται το άρθρο απ' όλα τα τοπικά και τοπικίζοντα, κατά το πρότυπο του «πάμε πλατεία», γεγονός που οδηγεί σε διατυπώσεις του είδους πάω Λονδίνο, είμαι από Ήπειρο, τηλεφωνώ από εξωτερικό, πάω νησιά, είμαι αεροδρόμιο (με τάση να... γίνει λιμάνι, ίσως). Από την άλλη, έχουμε και το αντίθετο φαινόμενο: να γίνεται κατάχρηση του άρθρου. Όχι μόνο του αόριστου, το οποίο κατά κανόνα περιττεύει, αλλά και του οριστικού, το οποίο συχνά μπορεί άνετα να παραλειφθεί, προς όφελος της φράσης, αλλά και της γλαφυρότητας και της ροής του κειμένου γενικότερα. Έτσι η φράση «Η Αγορά, [η] μεγάλη πλατεία όπου ήταν συγκεντρωμένα όλα τα δημόσια κτήρια, υπήρξε [το] σημείο αναφοράς για...» δεν χάνει απολύτως τίποτα, αλλά αντιθέτως κερδίζει, αν λείψουν τα άρθρα που έχω βάλει σε αγκύλη.

Εκτός, βέβαια, αν και όταν το κείμενο θέλει να πει ότι είναι «η πλατεία», όπως λέμε «ο Φρανκ Σινάτρα είναι η φωνή», ή «η οικονομία είναι σήμερα το πρόβλημα των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών».

Τρίτο φαινόμενο που όλο και πιο συχνά το διαπιστώνω, είναι τα σύνθετα ρήματα με προθέσεις που απλώς πλεονάζουν, αφού εμπεριέχονται ήδη στο... ρήμα.

Έτσι, στις φράσεις «ανάμεσα στα καλύτερα δείγματα του είδους συγκαταλέγονται», «να αποσείσει από πάνω του την ευθύνη», «αλληλεπιδρούν μεταξύ τους», «ενυπάρχει εντός του» κ.λπ., το συγκαταλέγεται «έχει μέσα του» το ανάμεσα, το αποσείω το από πάνω μου, το αλληλεπιδρούν το μεταξύ τους, το ενυπάρχει το εντός, κ.ο.κ.

Πολύ συχνά, τέλος, αντί για ρήματα όπως επαρκούσε, διασώζεται, συμμετέχει, κατέφθασε, συμπεριλαμβάνεται, υποδηλώνει, είναι απολύτως επαρκή, αλλά και πιο σωστά, τα αρκούσε, σώζεται, μετέχει, έφθασε, περιλαμβάνεται, δηλώνει. Α, ναι, και κάτι ακόμα. Όχι άλλο διοργανώνω, όχι άλλη διοργάνωση! Ναι, διοργανώνει μια πόλη τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες ή ο φορέας Χ το φεστιβάλ Ψ, αλλά, προς Θεού, η Μαρία προσπαθεί απλώς να οργανώσει το πάρτι του γιου της και ο Μπάμπης σκέφτεται να οργανώσει εκδρομή στον Όλυμπο με την παρέα του. Κατά τα άλλα, από το πολύ το «διοργανώνω», φτάσαμε στον ρεπόρτερ που τον άκουσα να λέει «δεν είναι ακόμα γνωστό ποιος διοργάνωσε τα επεισόδια» (άσε που όποιος τα «διοργάνωσε» ξέχασε να κόψει και την κορδέλα, πριν αρχίσουν).​


----------



## zephyrous (Nov 1, 2008)

Εμένα γιατί μου κάθεται στο λαιμό το "διοργανώνοντας" του τίτλου; 
Θα μου πείτε "ε, τότε πρότεινε κάτι καλύτερο". Δίκιο μπορεί να έχετε, αλλά δεν κρατήθηκα.


----------



## sarant (Nov 4, 2008)

Για το "διοργανώνω" δίκιο έχει ο ΑΠαππάς, αλλά εγώ σε κείμενα που διαβάζω μού δίνεται η αντίθετη εντύπωση, δηλ. ότι το "οργανώνω" χρησιμοποιείται και σε χρήσεις όπου θα ταίριαζε το "διοργανώνω" (δηλ. σε χρήσεις που έχουν κορδέλα για να κόψεις :) ), επειδή ίσως στα αγγλικά υπάρχει ένα ρήμα, organize, το οποίο επομένως αποδίδεται με "οργανώνω". Το διοργανώνω δεν έχει αγγλικό απευθείας αντίστοιχο, άρα εκτοπίζεται. Ίσως συνυπάρχουν τα δύο φαινόμενα. 

Και καθώς γράφω την τελευταία πρόταση, αντιλαμβάνομαι βέβαια ότι το "συνυπάρχουν και/μαζί" θα ήταν πλεονασμός, αλλά δεν κρύβω πως δοκίμασα πειρασμό να βάλω ένα "και". Έτσι σκέτο, κάπως αδύνατο μού φαίνεται. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, η πρόθεση έχει χάσει πολλήν από τη δύναμή της -και τράβα βρες τη διαφορά του "μετέχει" από το "συμμετέχει", του "περιλαμβάνεται" από το "συμπεριλαμβάνεται" και του "λύσουμε" από το "επιλύσουμε". 

Όσο για την παράγραφο:
Όχι μόνο του αόριστου, το οποίο κατά κανόνα περιττεύει, αλλά και του οριστικού, το οποίο συχνά μπορεί άνετα να παραλειφθεί, προς όφελος της φράσης, αλλά και της γλαφυρότητας και της ροής του κειμένου γενικότερα. Έτσι η φράση «Η Αγορά, [η] μεγάλη πλατεία όπου ήταν συγκεντρωμένα όλα τα δημόσια κτήρια, υπήρξε [το] σημείο αναφοράς για...» δεν χάνει απολύτως τίποτα, αλλά αντιθέτως κερδίζει, αν λείψουν τα άρθρα που έχω βάλει σε αγκύλη.

Εδώ καταλαβαίνω τα επιχειρήματα του Α.Παππά, αλλά -υποκειμενικά, ας πούμε- δεν μου πολυαρέσει η φράση χωρίς το άρθρο. Ίσως είναι αγγλισμός το άρθρο, ή μάλλον ξενισμός, ίσως όμως είναι ένδειξη γενικότερης εξέλιξης. Τα αρχαία ελληνικά ήταν πολύ φειδωλά στα άρθρα, η καθαρεύουσα λιγότερο, σήμερα βάζουμε όλο και περισσότερα άρθρα -όπως έγραφε παλιά ο ΓΧάρης, σήμερα πιάνει τον εαυτό του να βάζει αόριστο άρθρο σε φράσεις όπου πριν από είκοσι χρόνια θα το έσβηνε δια ροπάλου. Κάποιο φαινόμενο είναι κι αυτό.


----------

